# Scott Pruitt



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trumps EPA leader choice?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/oklahomas-scott-pruitt-said-to-be-trumps-pick-to-lead-epa-blmg/

Now it appears to be a done deal.

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/world-policy/article/2016/12/07/nominee-opposed-ethanol-mandate-xl


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

This is great! Now we as farmers don't have to be terrified of the next crazy thing coming from the EPA. Dairy farmers in my area aren't even allowed to spread manure within 20 feet or so of the ditches. I geuss my waterways will be mine again.. hm what else. Maybe for once I won't be the enemy of the government nutjobs that believe I'm destroying the world.....


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep maybe he will do away with all the stupid tree huggers.
Let people get back to doing things their way.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah but your states still could have their own "DEP" agencies. 
In my state, I'm more concerned with the PA DEP than the Feds.
Of course your area could of could be much different..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farm Bureau Statement....Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/12/farm-bureau-federation-statement-supporting-appointment-of-new-epa-chief-2016-12-09/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=2bf601de85-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-2bf601de85-296641129


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The DNR needs their authority cut also.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> The DNR needs their authority cut also.


I can't do it on my phone, but replace "authority" with "budget"

If Pheasants Forever would get their funds cut I'd be a happy damn camper!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

In my part of the world coal and farming make the world go round and the epa has been hard on our economy so if they get pulled back in things may get better for us.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And here livestock production is big and some of the regulations have been extremely costly.

The latest is if you have a silage bunker they want all rain water contained that may run off of it.

They already are required to catch every drop of water off of a feedlot in lots over 1000? Hd.So they had to put in lagoons to catch it then irrigate it back on to a field.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just wait till we have to start paying tax on cow farts.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Swv.farmer said:


> Just wait till we have to start paying tax on cow farts.


When that happens we'll be buying all our beef from Brazil or China...

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> When that happens we'll be buying all our beef from Brazil or China...
> 
> Later! OL J R


They are importing alot of beef from Brazil now,mostly lean beef trimmings for hamburger.Mix it with fat trimmings from our corn fed beef.

Writing was on the wall when JBS/Brazil bought out Swift.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> When that happens we'll be buying all our beef from Brazil or China...
> 
> Later! OL J R


How else is the government going to get control of the people. Keep them hungry, and you can control them..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> How else is the government going to get control of the people. Keep them hungry, and you can control them..


That might work with those who do not believe in the 2nd Amendment....but with those that do and are well armed.....they will just go out and procure their own meal/meat.

Regards, Mike


----------

